# What ATV?



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

Im looking to buy a ATV for Snow removal The one Im looking hard at is the Artic Cat 1000, Had several people tell me to stay away from polaris lot of mechanical issues. I found a company that makes a awesome fully mechanical plow called Blackline has lift and turn left/right that the one for me. Any other suggestions or whats everyone else using


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

you wouldnt have to worry about a lack of power. the blackline looks
like one hd setup. how heavy are they.


----------



## 450foreman04 (Sep 23, 2010)

When it comes to work ATVs there is nothing like a Honda. They will run forever and require the least amount of repair/upkeep (in my opinion). This is a huge consideration if its for a business and even more so if you are going to have employees run it. Honda ATVs have a lot of low end torque and plenty of power for pushing. Personally, if I won a brand new ATV of any other make I would sell it and buy a used Honda... still be more reliable.


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

450foreman04;1110483 said:


> When it comes to work ATVs there is nothing like a Honda. They will run forever and require the least amount of repair/upkeep (in my opinion). This is a huge consideration if its for a business and even more so if you are going to have employees run it. Honda ATVs have a lot of low end torque and plenty of power for pushing. Personally, if I won a brand new ATV of any other make I would sell it and buy a used Honda... still be more reliable.


I definately dont want to be broke down I want a v twin with th most torque and power I can get what ever I choose


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

irv;1110028 said:


> you wouldnt have to worry about a lack of power. the blackline looks
> like one hd setup. how heavy are they.


not sure how heavy they are I know they advertise a 650 lb down pressure . I will be getting one when I figure out what atv I want the artic cat 1000 is kind of pricey but i want power to push at the price of atv's I want something that will last awhile since wife helps with business decission lol


----------



## snowtech (Sep 18, 2010)

we have the honda forman elec shift 500 four stroke. i have to imagine the one you are looking at will have a ton more power but our honda has treated us very well. we only have a 48 inch angle blade (for sidewalks) on ours but it has done everything we have asked of it. in return we have only changed oil every fall. i think its 4-5 yrs old now. will prob replace the batt in it this year just to be safe. but we have had diff operators and they have no problem with the controls. easy to use and reliable. jmo....good luck


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

just surfing the net and seen the Honda Rincon and one I havent heard of called a Can-Am 8oo anyone know anything on the can-am


----------



## snowtech (Sep 18, 2010)

i looked at a couple of can ams before i purchased my honda. they looked like very nice machines. I cannot remember why i went with the honda. (not that i regret going with the honda) might have been i was worried about dealer service and parts. i have multiple honda dealers local and the closest can am is over an hour away.


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

Hows the ease of shifting into reverse on the Hondas some atvs can be a pain to shift in reverse I use to have a old Honda Big Red and it wasn't bad just push little red button and downshift


----------



## snowtech (Sep 18, 2010)

simalar on my honda foreman. push a little red button and pull the brake and hit the down shift button and thats it. what i like about the elec shift is its easy to use when the guys are all bundled up. its all with the thumb.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

For the plowing part, power has little to do with it... it's all about traction. A little Foreman or Rancher with chains will probably push more snow then the big Cat without chains. So, no matter which brand you pick, get good tires on it, and consider chains, and add weight to the racks if needed. Picking a quad with 500 cc's or more is probably a good idea... but not absolutely necessary. 

As for brand, Yamaha, Suzuki, and Honda seem to be the most reliable. Some folks have great luck with the Popo's, and some folks have had bad luck with them (like me). My son has a little 400 Cat that pushes snow just fine with a 60" blade, and it's been a pretty good ATV. 

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

Shifting F-R on the Rincon is a straight shot.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

same on the honde rubicon. they are both automatics.. l-d-n-r.


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks like alot of choices to make soon whatever I get will go with the chain idea would rather have tracks but wooo they want a mint for them I just think a ATV of some sort would be best for me I do alot of residential and small commercial would free up my truck to do the bigger stuff. Not sure how you all do it as far as set customers for snow, but I have few set customers but I just go into a neighborhood and start knocking on doors quote them a price so far been really good turn out. saves on fuel also not having to run very far


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i roll with honda also, and power isnt needed my ass, yea the little ones will do it, but your working them, that a/c is junk sorry to say and think of the fuel that thing drinks, yea that wont bother you till your hurrying to get done and braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap it runs out and you have to get some hahaha


the 500 is all you need but the rincon is bigger, just sayinhahaha 


the canam is very cool looking, and i'd love a renegade i just don't want to fix a renegade, i rode them and heard alot of tranny whine? i asked the guy and he said these are demos everybody and theyre bro beat on these , to my reply wtf did you think i was gonna do to it, he nodded in agreement.

ride red


----------



## Tosa93F250 (Dec 4, 2009)

Asking which brand of quad to buy is like asking which brand of truck to buy. Everybody will have their opinion and generally they will believe what ever they own or use is the best thing since sliced bread and refuse to even look at the competition.

I personally use a Polaris Sportsman 800 X2 and it was able to clear a entire parking lot filled with about 14-18" of snow. It took a while but it worked.

Then I took it out riding a few months ago and had some fun jumping my 1000lb quad while still having a comfortable ride afterward. Nothing even seems close to breaking yet.

Yes, the Cat may have a bigger engine but you aren't really going to be going all that fast while you are plowing anyways are you?

I've never owned a quad before but so far Polaris has me sold on performance and durability.


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Aside from brand loyalty I would seriuosly consider what is serviceable in your area. EVERYTHING breaks down sooner or later. 
I would boast my 05 brute force 750i kawi plows amazing and is the machine to get...but maybe people haven't had the same luck as me. I've had to plow my 1000' long rock filled super nasty driveway and it does amazing. I'll take a truck over it anyway, but just saying. Like Tosa93F250 said, took a while but it worked. If I didn't get a great deal on my kawi and it wasn't serviceable just down the road I probably would've went for a......well I didn't look LOL and love my machine. Starts and runs everytime no matter the condition. Which I was shocked about a carbed mill.

it's definitely opinion...find what you like best sitting on as well. Like when snowtech explains putting his honda in reverse...to me it sounds like solving a puzzle. Brake here, red button, shift...WOW
My brute force, I move the lever to R. DONE.


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

Tosa93F250;1112277 said:


> Asking which brand of quad to buy is like asking which brand of truck to buy. Everybody will have their opinion and generally they will believe what ever they own or use is the best thing since sliced bread and refuse to even look at the competition.
> 
> I personally use a Polaris Sportsman 800 X2 and it was able to clear a entire parking lot filled with about 14-18" of snow. It took a while but it worked.
> 
> ...


your right they all have good and bad points and true they all break sooner or later. like buying lawn equipment me personally I use Toro Grandstands but to some one else might not suite them or be their brand. I have heard lot of people talk highly of the hondas as far as reliability. I appreciate everyone's opinion and views


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Let us know what you get some pics of the new machine when she comes !!

Speaking of plow sites LOL
I just towed my hacked up speedcast plow frame down to the house w/ the atv so I could plasma cut all the crap off it the last owner cobbed on. Gotta love how versatile they are !


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

the best way is to actually see how someone uses theyres and see how it holds up,

me personally started riding 3 wheelers as a kid bigreds tecates 86 250r then went onto 250 4 wheelers racing them at local rodeos with a 100 dollar pot so i even made some coin, raced my polaris scrambler 4x4 in hare scrambles against what i rode new when i was a kid haha, then got my rincon and played hard and raced a rock maple terrain race 1st place all 3 races,yea it costme 100 bucks to enter and it would of been cheaper to just buy a trophy hahaha, but being underpowered and kicking ass you just can't put a price on hahaha

i have rode with all the different brands, they all have theyre goods and bads NO DOUBT but theres a reason you pay more for a honda period,

look at the castings on honda as say polaris's is it stamped steel? its been awhile since ive bothered to look at them lol these guys are the founders of these toys that and zook which is second on my list of quads. i am only comparing my old 250rs from each, if ya had them you would know what i am talking about.

oh who does the best electronics???????????? i'm thinking japan myself, i've had kawi street bikes blew up two and sold the last one before it did, yes i am hard on my toys, why i have no clue other than the adrenalin rush, i don't just go out and run into a tree, **** happens at speed on the trail hahaha

i have atleast 50,000 miles on sleds and my quads were my first toy that i rode weekly friday sat and sunday i'm glad they didn't have odometers hahaha

so i guess ya have to know what experiences a guy has had before you can take his advice,good for me i tape my outings hahahaha

it isn't fast by any means but i can ride, and thats all ya need imo


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

Hope I made a good choice I ordered a 2011 Honda Rincon today.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Good machine. Good luck with it, and post some pics when you get the plow on it.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

in the color red i hope?????????????? nice choice break her in easy let her warm up and cool off several times and your good to go, change out oil after cheap insurance,

oh and when its broke in from a stop hammer it and lert her eat, you will feel the monster truck shifting, thats what my buddy said when i let him drive mine, lol

post up pics,


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

IPLOWSNO;1114201 said:


> in the color red i hope?????????????? nice choice break her in easy let her warm up and cool off several times and your good to go, change out oil after cheap insurance,
> 
> oh and when its broke in from a stop hammer it and lert her eat, you will feel the monster truck shifting, thats what my buddy said when i let him drive mine, lol
> 
> post up pics,


Bright Red, soon as I get it I want to find a place that sells emergency lights for it and have some Amber strobes put on it so I can be seen. They have a tendency to fly across parking lots and down the street. The thought of getting hit by a car hurts lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

amber foglights for the front will help your eyes at night, white vs white hurts eyes, my only toy that isnt red lol she blends into the background though and looks meaner dirty, if i had red i would be anal about it lol

get a flat bar and bend the ends like a plow lights, quick release would be cool, thinking about it i made a radio box for mine and well i was at it i made a couple more, they would be cool to add lights to and have tunes even, i should craigslist them,

keep us posted with pics how long before ya get it? i went for a bike ride today and stopped at a dealer, god dam how are you guys paying so much for toys, 10 grand for a sled a couple years back was 7500 i hate to think how much el rinconno cost they didn't have one either lol 

i have been priced out of the sport i bought into since i was young, that sucks hahahaha


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

IPLOWSNO;1114464 said:


> amber foglights for the front will help your eyes at night, white vs white hurts eyes, my only toy that isnt red lol she blends into the background though and looks meaner dirty, if i had red i would be anal about it lol
> 
> get a flat bar and bend the ends like a plow lights, quick release would be cool, thinking about it i made a radio box for mine and well i was at it i made a couple more, they would be cool to add lights to and have tunes even, i should craigslist them,
> 
> ...


I gave 8400 for it with winch dealer was asking 8900 got him down 500 and got him to throw in the winch.The economy got these dealers starving so they will deal I just went in with the mindset that I didn't give a ***** if he sold me one or not. he said up to 3 weeks on delivery Hope it don't snow bad or I be using my jeep and my troy-bilt snow thrower


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Not a bad deal with the winch thrown in. 

The economy can't be to bad for the dealer or Honda if you have to wait three weeks for delivery.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

that price is awesome imo after seeing poopoolaris at 10,500 i'd have to get them to go down to 5 grand on that hahaha


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

dealer claiming he might be going out of business if things don't change, he had several bikes and 420 four wheelers in stock he said he just not selling anything. lot of parts and aftermarket stuff but no machines.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you can never go wrong with a Honda.

good luck and get some Pic's put up when your all set adn ready to go.


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

I kinda got the impression that I should go with the Honda lot of feed back told me that these guys using them they must have had good luck with them


----------



## Brickworks (Aug 22, 2009)

*Polaris*

I run 4 commercial sidewalk crews and have 2- 400s, 1-500 and 1-700 v twin Polaris sportsmen quads. I get them serviced beginning of every season and thats it. Knock on wood never a issue. Ill never own any other type of machine....


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

Sounds like I am too late. You should read the Honda Rincon's owners manual, or asked the dealer (if they were honest) The Rincon's are not recommended for a plow. Plus, the Rincon has no LOW range for the transmission, and no front Differential lock.

You should have checked out the Yamaha Grizzly 700. Bullet proof motor and transmission, low range, front Diff Lock and the most usable ground clearnance...Plus electric power steering as an option.

As someone said, let the Honda warm up a lot, clean your air filter a lot, and change oil a lot. The engine oil and the trans oil are one in the same and do double duty. Good Luck and enjoy your new wheeler!


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

my friend has a rincon at his car wash. i personally know they will move
snow. and the back up fast too.


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

My biggest concern with the information above is the life of the transmission since it doesn't have low range...but most of all will they honor the warranty if something fails prematurely?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

trust me when i say my rincon has been to hell and back, plows deep snow into huge banks and climbs right up never seen a need for low gear honestly, auto first yea because it prevents ya from getting into second, no need for it though forward and reverse work fine by themselves lol mine is an 03 who knows how many miles , just keep in mind a plow vehicle has as many miles in reverse as it does goin forward lol


----------



## quisman (Nov 1, 2010)

Lol awesome point iplowsno. No better review than someone that has put the machine thru its paces and further. What type of drive system are they?


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

IPLOWSNO;1116788 said:


> trust me when i say my rincon has been to hell and back, plows deep snow into huge banks and climbs right up never seen a need for low gear honestly, auto first yea because it prevents ya from getting into second, no need for it though forward and reverse work fine by themselves lol mine is an 03 who knows how many miles , just keep in mind a plow vehicle has as many miles in reverse as it does goin forward lol


I don't regret buying the Honda, I take good care of my equipment so it will last. I still have my very first hustler ztr has over 7000 hrs on it and runs like a champ all in preventive maintenance take care of equipment it will take care of you


----------



## TSherman (Dec 4, 2009)

I would get your money back and get a Kawi Brute force. My brother and I each bought one. We plow, hunt and overall kill them. We are not easy on them at all and they keep going. Though if you are old, and have hemroids, the Honda Oldmanicon is a good choice over a jazsy wheelchair!

Life is only worth living in the fast lane!


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

TSherman;1116998 said:


> I would get your money back and get a Kawi Brute force. My brother and I each bought one. We plow, hunt and overall kill them. We are not easy on them at all and they keep going. Though if you are old, and have hemroids, the Honda Oldmanicon is a good choice over a jazsy wheelchair!
> 
> Life is only worth living in the fast lane!


I just plan on plowing with it, and up in the mountains we use horses when we hunt. I try not to mix business with pleasure I bought ATV for one reason and thats to make money. I seen on you tube some idiots crossing rivers and ponds with ATV barely above water at the price of these machines my opinion is these guys are real stupid or they got more money then they got sence. I havent owned one since I was a kid and the price of them has really jumped and the accessories and things you can add to them is even greater not how I want to blow my money by doing stupid stuff with it and tear it up. I,m about the benjamins


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i guess im not the only anal person with my wheeler. i just never could beat
the heck out of anything i own and always over maintain them. i catch a
lot of crap from friends but i never have problems with my toys. i have more
fun plowing anymore than getting the arctic cat out in the winter. maybe
im just weird.--irv


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

Creagers Lawns;1117077 said:


> I just plan on plowing with it, and up in the mountains we use horses when we hunt. I try not to mix business with pleasure I bought ATV for one reason and thats to make money. I seen on you tube some idiots crossing rivers and ponds with ATV barely above water at the price of these machines my opinion is these guys are real stupid or they got more money then they got sence. I havent owned one since I was a kid and the price of them has really jumped and the accessories and things you can add to them is even greater not how I want to blow my money by doing stupid stuff with it and tear it up. I,m about the benjamins


If you're about the benjamins, you should have done more homework.

The Grizzly 700 would cost you less to maintain, allow you go get the jobs done faster, is far more versatile, and been just as reliable if not more reliable. Not cutting down Honda, good machine, just stating a simple fact that the Grizzly is a FAR better machine and would make you more money.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

How do you figure a Grizz will cost less to maintain? Like any atv, change the fluids when the manufacturer says to, and maintain it and you will have no problems. There are a number of guys out there with 20,000 plus problem free miles on Rincons. There are many more out there that plow with them and have no problems.


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

Less oil to purchase for starters.


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

How much oil does a gizz take? 4 quarts of oil once a years isn't bad, I don't think anyways.


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

yamahatim;1117647 said:


> Less oil to purchase for starters.


I don't cut cost with maintenance, I change oil, filter, air filters grease if needed every 30 hrs on all my equipment I guess thats why my hustler ztr has over 7000 hrs and still runs like a champ. I,m sure grizzly is a good machine also but I started this post asking what atv others were using and had good luck with got lot of responce on Hondas from those that use so I figured good for them good for me had I got better response on other brands I may have choose one. I,m in the business to make money and if my equipment is broke down due to my neglect or my stupidity of going out and raping the hell out of it then I make nothing and my family don't eat.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

then say besides BELTS are for holding your pants up hahahahahaha


----------



## yamahatim (Feb 15, 2010)

You asked for opinions. I see all brands of machines day in and day out. I was just trying to give you the feedback you wanted.

Honda's are good machines and I am sure you will be happy with it. Pray for snow and have a great season.


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

yamahatim;1118598 said:


> You asked for opinions. I see all brands of machines day in and day out. I was just trying to give you the feedback you wanted.
> 
> Honda's are good machines and I am sure you will be happy with it. Pray for snow and have a great season.


I do appreciate your opinion and everyone elses,


----------



## optimaboss (Feb 26, 2010)

can am is very much s sport atv not so much a work one arctic cat is your best bet because they are made in america thus all parts can be taken apart with standard instead of metric like honda of all the arcticcat's there is a 700 cc diesel specifically designed for heavy duty work and if you were looking for a maximum plowing machine there are tracks made by camoplast that make the machine have incredible traction practically trun it int a snow mobile (floats on 3 foot of snow)


----------



## lilpusher (Nov 16, 2009)

I have 2 honda rincons that I have used to push a lot of snow even deep stuff the only problem is the plow not having downpressure or enough weight the blade would ride up so I started putting 3 bags of salt on plow frame. I went with the Honda because of transmission and fuel injected


----------



## Creagers Lawns (Nov 9, 2010)

lilpusher;1121531 said:


> I have 2 honda rincons that I have used to push a lot of snow even deep stuff the only problem is the plow not having downpressure or enough weight the blade would ride up so I started putting 3 bags of salt on plow frame. I went with the Honda because of transmission and fuel injected


Iwont have any problems with downpressure Im going to be using a Blackline plow that is full hydrualic and it has 650 lbs of down pressure


----------

